# Anyone tried hoof boots with wedge pads?



## MrsNorris (18 November 2017)

Horse has developed very low heels behind over the last 6 months, fronts are fine, have been backing his toes every other week in an effort to grow more heel but its very slow. It has coincided with our local roads being resurfaced with a very rough gravel.
It has been suggested that I use wedge pads in hind hoof boots when I ride to encourage correct hoof mechanism and thus speed up growth, does that sound feasible? His hooves arent bullnosed, and he tracks up well and isnt lame, his only problem is that his heel bulbs are getting bruised when we ride over rough ground, it doesnt seem to bother him now, but Im worried about it progressing. This has never been a problem before, hes been barefoot and sound for most of his life. What do we think, yay or nay?


----------



## Casey76 (19 November 2017)

He may not need wedge pads, just pads in boots to increase comfort and encourage a correct heel first landing


----------



## MrsNorris (19 November 2017)

I&#8217;ve just started doing that now without pads, but my farrier thinks he lands too heavy on his heels and that&#8217;s why he&#8217;s worn them down. I confess I&#8217;m a bit confused, I was always rather chuffed with his heel first landings!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 November 2017)

If you look at the Rockley blog and search for 'wedges' you will see some interesting cases. It seems that wedges actually squash the heels more with long term use.


----------



## npage123 (19 November 2017)

X-rays of his lower legs and feet will give you the most accurate answer as to what type of trimming/wedges/shoes would be best to balance him out.


----------



## tallyho! (19 November 2017)

Have you got any photos?


----------



## Boulty (19 November 2017)

I'm no expert in biomechanics (no expert in anything in fact as my horse likes to remind me on a regular basis) but would not artificially raising his heels through the use of wedged pads not in fact have a similar effect to a human in high heels (albeit comfy ones made of squidgyness) and encourage more weight forward onto his toe?  

Perhaps photos and videos of his movement / landing on a level surface may be useful for some of the more knowledgeable people on here to look at and get the gist of what you're on about?


----------

